# Restoring 89 VW gti, NEED HELP with Sound deadin material



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

So I am restoring a 89 GTI and doin a 1.8t swap, Well I am gonna run some Interior, and sport a a roll cage, after months of looking around I found one that is straight with very nice floor boards, and I wanna keep them that way so I am removing all mositure holding sound CRAP, well, any easy way to get the stuff that looks like Dynomat OFF. some of the stuff pulls up nicely, others is stuck. the only way I found that kinda works but kinda makes a mess is take a tie grinder with a wire wheel and it kinda melts it and chews threw it.
Its a good thing I am doin this cause under it I did find some rust in its very early stages


_Modified by vwdriver92 at 6:19 AM 7-6-2003_


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Restoring 89 VW gti, NEED HELP with Sound deadin material (vwdriver92)*

I can post some pics if anyone can host them!!


----------



## xjronx (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Restoring 89 VW gti, NEED HELP with Sound deadin material (vwdriver92)*

i just finished using and air hammer to chisel it up. be careful not to puc=nch through your floor.


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Restoring 89 VW gti, NEED HELP with Sound deadin material (xjronx)*

ya I did the same thing on my crx but this stuff doesnt seem work very well that way. The stuff in the crx just cracked once the air hammer hit it


----------

